# Looking to learn how to dev ROM's



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I know that it might take a long time to learn, but I am willing to do the research to make my own ROM's. I just want to know where to start reading... :erm (1): I know that there are alot of good dev's and very knowledgable users out there anyone willing to point me in the right direction? :grin3:


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 I'd like to start studying that too


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

That'd be pretty cool to get involved in. I'd like to get into themeing myself. I'm pretty good with photoshop and other image editing programs so I think I could make some pretty good themes.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"ijustdontcare said:


> I know that it might take a long time to learn, but I am willing to do the research to make my own ROM's. I just want to know where to start reading... :erm (1): I know that there are alot of good dev's and very knowledgable users out there anyone willing to point me in the right direction? :grin3:


Go to andirc ...then #charge... A lot of good developers on there that are willing to help


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

Codinggreenrobots.com has a development package for android that includes the eclipse sdk and all the plugins you need. Go learn java, and if you want to make custom kernels, c as well. Best of luck to you.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Ilovesoad said:


> Codinggreenrobots.com has a development package for android that includes the eclipse sdk and all the plugins you need. Go learn java, and if you want to make custom kernels, c as well. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Haha more like learn c/c++ for kernels and java for general rom/apps and the dreaded ril. Theming will involve graphics editing skill and you'll need to learn a little xml.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

I too am an aspiring dev. Just set up my windows pc to dual boot with linux so i can start developing, once i do some reading on java. The #charge channel on chat.andirc.net is a good place to ask questions as i have been doing lately. A lot of good help on there


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you guys this has actually been very helpful. 
It seems that I got a lot of learning to do... This could take a hot minute. 
I appreciate the feed back, and I think that there are alot of people interested in doing this.

P.S. I am starting to gain a whole new, not that I didn't think it was hard before, respect for the dev's here that bust their butts for us! So that being said, to the lurkers out there reading this, If you are using a custom ROM and like it then take the time to at least throw the dev a couple of bucks to, buy some beers, keep them motivated, and to keep up the good fight. [against the lazy phone mfg's. that refuse to update this capable phone to a useable level... ;-)


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

sneakysolidbake said:


> Haha more like learn c/c++ for kernels and java for general rom/apps and the dreaded ril. Theming will involve graphics editing skill and you'll need to learn a little xml.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


That's what I said...?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ilovesoad said:


> Codinggreenrobots.com has a development package for android that includes the eclipse sdk and all the plugins you need. Go learn java, and if you want to make custom kernels, c as well. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


All in one day? Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

ijustdontcare said:


> Thank you guys this has actually been very helpful.
> It seems that I got a lot of learning to do... This could take a hot minute.
> I appreciate the feed back, and I think that there are alot of people interested in doing this.
> 
> P.S. I am starting to gain a whole new, not that I didn't think it was hard before, respect for the dev's here that bust their butts for us! So that being said, to the lurkers out there reading this, If you are using a custom ROM and like it then take the time to at least throw the dev a couple of bucks to, buy some beers, keep them motivated, and to keep up the good fight. [against the lazy phone mfg's. that refuse to update this capable phone to a useable level... ;-)


+100

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Ilovesoad said:


> That's what I said...?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I wasn't trying to correct you, more or less adding onto what you said.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

a lot depends on what specifically you are looking to work: be it kernels, aosp, or oem skin roms (touchwiz, sense etc)

java is a must for aosp

smali for skin roms

its not something to easily learn...though if you have a program background (i certainly dont) id imagine its a lost easier

really many "devs" start out with theming as a way to learn the inner workings of roms, and what goes where...usually an easier transition

and just putting out a rom is one thing...actually knowing what you are doing...well thats quite another thing (no that isnt a shot at anyone in particular)


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"nitsuj17 said:


> just putting out a rom is one thing...actually knowing what you are doing...well thats quite another thing (no that isnt a shot at anyone in particular)


We all know who you're hinting at...lol


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

kvswim said:


> We all know who you're hinting at...lol


actually not aiming that at *one* particular person...there are dozens upon dozens of cases of people who put stuff out (even semi popular roms) that are just a mess

95% of the work done is in a rom kitchen

but thats besides the point...just trying to point some stuff out


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Would it be possible just to take someone else\'s theme and rip it apart and just replaced images to make a new theme for the most part? Or is it a lot more involved than that?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Chitala383 said:


> Would it be possible just to take someone else\'s theme and rip it apart and just replaced images to make a new theme for the most part? Or is it a lot more involved than that?


Its possible... its called kanging. lol. If you're going to go that route, I suggest you use it as a learning tool. You'll still need to learn how to edit .9's, xml, etc. If you do kang a theme, be sure to credit who you kanged it from.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Maybe I\'ll mess around with that in my boredom. Haha


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone that replied, this is daunting to say the least! Hope that the devs keep looking out for us cause it will be a long road for me for sure! I really appreciate the info, and help...


----------

